# Israeli Armoured Corps reconfigures units for urban, brush area battles



## CougarKing (29 Oct 2013)

I wonder what their term for FIBUA/MOUT is...

Defense News



> *Israel Revamps Armored Units for Urban, Brush Battles*
> 
> TEL AVIV — Starting next month, select draftees inducted into Israel’s Armored Corps will undergo training for eventual deployment in new multi-discipline companies designed to support future battalions of main battle tanks (MBTs).
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (29 Oct 2013)

can you spell Gaza or Lebanon?


----------

